# [MAO] Configurer Gentoo pour faire de la musique

## bpier

Salut à tous. J'ai fait un post sur la configuration d'une Gentoo pour faire de la MAO (musique assistée par ordinateur). Comme le dernier post qui traitait de ce sujet sur le forum français commençait à dater (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-490095-start-0.html), je l'ai actualisé. Et comme j'avais besoin d'un peu de place pour entrer des vidéos et beaucoup d'images, ce post est donc localisé sur mon petit blog. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, c'est là : http://www.bruynooghe.fr/post/2012/03/16/Faire-de-la-MAO-sous-Gentoo

Toute remarque et toute critique étant bonne à prendre, ne vous privez pas. Pierre

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Première remarque, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum §3/3 ?

Ensuite, la MAO c'est un peu vaste comme sujet, entre les mecs qui font des compos, ceux qui font du mix temps réel, ceux qui font du montage (multipiste), ceux qui utilisent des cartes audio spécifiques, etc. on peut vite s'y perdre. Ce serait donc bien que ton article précise l'usage potentiel attendu en fin d'article.

Pour finir, l'audience ici sur le forum est plutôt réduite, j'aurai tendance à penser que ton article aurait plus sa place sur un site généraliste linux et/ou sur un site de MAO généraliste.

@+

----------

## bpier

Salut Duf. Je pense avoir mis le titre en conformité avec les règles du forum. Je l'espère du moins. J'ai donc choisi MAO comme rubrique, puisque le sigle est générique en couvrant un vaste domaine. Tu le rappelles toi-même. Comme mon post traite de configuration. Ca doit aller. En outre, j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi ce post aurait davantage sa place sur un autre forum. Trois distributions sont installées sur ma bécane, une AVLinux (Debian), une Tango Studio (Ubuntu), plus la Gentoo et je peux assurer que les posts que j'ai pu consacrer à chacune ne sont pas interchangeables, même si en matière de configuration on retrouve une base commune (normal). Enfin, même si l'audience est réduite, je le sais pour l'avoir expérimenté : lorsque je me suis décidé à configurer une Gentoo pour la MAO, je fus super content de tomber sur le post qui en traitait sur ce forum. En outre, d'autres distrib sont assez bien pourvues en wiki et contrib sur la MAO, notamment Archlinux. Bien à toi. Pierre

----------

